# rad relocate on a teryx



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions on where a good location to relocate the radiator to? I have seen a few mounted to the rear roll bar. I was thinking about building a frame for the hood, kinda like the same principal of mounting it to the front rack of a wheeler. Any ideas, or suggestions on "how to" or where, would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

check these out there are several ideas in here
2010 Teryx Radiator relocate help?

Teryx radiator relocate


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks man. I know i will have to fab something up for it. Just trying to get some ideas on what and how.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Phreebsd did one.


----------

